# spd sl 7800 vs spd sl 7810



## swang169 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi so I currently have both the spd sl 7800s and spd sl 7810s after I bought a new bike. My old 7800s work fine for me and I don't really feel a difference riding the 7810s. I was wondering if it was worth the upgrade to the 7810 pedals or should I sell them?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

THe 7810 will probably be noticeable on longer rides, they are quite a bit more stable in my opinion.


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

I find they finish far more durable with the 7810's, and the balance and/or wider platform easier to click into. I've prefer them, and have been able to get some good deals on them.


----------

